# Bengal being naughtier than usual!



## TheShark (28 February 2013)

Our half bengal boy is being naughtier than normal.  He does occassionally attack and pick the sofa but he has gone worse this week. 

Are cats affected by spring grass  ?

He keeps waking me at 2am, trying to knock my TV off and pawing at my mirror. He is also attacking me more than usual. Jumping up at my legs and grabbing them. Biting my knees and clawing my feet etc. 

I'm getting sick of being woken up! Anything I can do. We can't shut him out as he can open the doors and he is an indoor cat as well (well, he only goes out when we are about as the window is his cat flap).

Anything we can do to calm him? He gets a sheba in the morning and pellets for tea and has plenty of water and fuss.  I've also been playing with him more to help him use up his energy.


----------



## gracey (28 February 2013)

ha ha i feel your pain .. how old is your boy? I got mine as a kitten, fully intending to keep him as an indoor cat ..he had very different idea's and held us to ransom .. he was a nasty, unhappy, stressy thing .. and i started to fear for my little girls eyes!  so he got his own way, and is now a very happy indoor/ outdoor cat with a flap, so he comes and goes whenever he wants ... pretty useless me answering really cos i never found anything that worked apart from giving in to he who must be obeyed!!!


good luck!!!


----------



## TheShark (28 February 2013)

He is 4. We got him a 6 months. Normally he is fine. Very cuddly and gentle (with occassional bouts of sofa savaging and toe abuse). 

He's just been mad this week. I'm beginning to look like a self harm victim. Ha ha. 

Blimmin animals!


----------



## gracey (28 February 2013)

TheShark said:



			He is 4. We got him a 6 months. Normally he is fine. Very cuddly and gentle (with occassional bouts of sofa savaging and toe abuse). 

He's just been mad this week. I'm beginning to look like a self harm victim. Ha ha. 

Blimmin animals!
		
Click to expand...


lol .. i remember that look well .. i still get it occasionally  wouldn't change him for the world now though ... when he was naughty lil kitten i would of given him to the nearest passing stranger that was mug enough to take him  

enjoy him and i hope he calms down again soon lol xxx


----------



## s4sugar (28 February 2013)

Try a change of diet.
Sheba is junk food and what pellets and how much are you feeding?


----------



## Supertrooper (28 February 2013)

Mine (who's not even Bengal) has been a complete pain in the behind this week. Prob because we've been off so he's had even more attention than normal!

We've been getting the two am wake up calls, which involve thumping you in the eye with his paw. 

Why do we have them?


----------



## Moomin1 (28 February 2013)

Oooh I feel your pain!  (Mainly toe pain!).

Our little Bengal is more suited to a zoo than a domestic household at times.  He savages my toes as soon as the alarm goes off in the morning, to get me up and give him brekkie. 

I hand reared him/syringe fed him, so unfortunately he had no mother cat to reprimand him either, so when he goes in a mad mood, I really get the brunt of it.  My sofa is shredded.  The curtains are shadows of their former selves, and I have given up on the carpet.

Me and the OH don't dare breath or move when we see those little eyes widen and the ears go flat back.....


----------



## TheShark (28 February 2013)

They are savages. 

What would be a better diet for him? Generally, despite the bengal streak he is a gentle affectionate cat. Soft as butter usually. 

Thinking about it, our routines have been a bit off this week so he might feel a bit out of sorts.


----------



## Dogrose (1 March 2013)

My Oriental girl is going crazy at the moment, racing about and abusing doormats and furniture. I blame Spring fever.


----------



## gracey (1 March 2013)

TheShark said:



			They are savages. 

What would be a better diet for him? Generally, despite the bengal streak he is a gentle affectionate cat. Soft as butter usually. 

Thinking about it, our routines have been a bit off this week so he might feel a bit out of sorts.
		
Click to expand...

i don't know about your bengal but mine will starve (actually he won't, he will ****** off to anybody elses house to dine) ..but he will only eat felix as good as it looks .... i have been 1.5 weeks trying to find a cheaper diet for both of my cats and i have ended up wasting more money than just giving in ... including the 'raw' diet ...  i think he is more stubborn than me .. its back on my shopping list cos he is about to pack his bags and leave home)


----------



## WoopsiiD (1 March 2013)

Shoot him.
That is what I intend to do with mine. Then I am going to make him into a pair of gloves.

I got home last night and he threw himself on the floor howling and screaming like a thing possessed. Why?
Because P dared to take away his wet food for 36hrs and leave him with dry only. He weighs 13lbs!


----------



## gracey (1 March 2013)

WoopsiiD said:



			Shoot him.
That is what I intend to do with mine. Then I am going to make him into a pair of gloves.

I got home last night and he threw himself on the floor howling and screaming like a thing possessed. Why?
Because P dared to take away his wet food for 36hrs and leave him with dry only. He weighs 13lbs!
		
Click to expand...

oooo pretty gloves!!!!! FAB idea!!!!


----------



## Hollycatt (2 March 2013)

WoopsiiD said:



			Shoot him.
That is what I intend to do with mine. Then I am going to make him into a pair of gloves.
		
Click to expand...

I always thought about a pair of mittens!  I have 2 so one mitten from each.

I noticed royal canin have a 'calm' food if you were thinking of changing brands. Not sure how well it works though.

With mine I made sure that waking me in the night to play etc was no longer fun.  So they got a REAL yelling at and I meant it. My bengals hate being in my bad books and they were desperate to make up with my and be friends.


----------



## Moomin1 (2 March 2013)

Hollycatt said:



			I always thought about a pair of mittens!  I have 2 so one mitten from each.

I noticed royal canin have a 'calm' food if you were thinking of changing brands. Not sure how well it works though.

With mine I made sure that waking me in the night to play etc was no longer fun.  So they got a REAL yelling at and I meant it. My bengals hate being in my bad books and they were desperate to make up with my and be friends.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I wish this would work with my boy! 

He thinks it's all a game and comes back for more if you yell!  Nothing seems to stop him apart from throwing his little teddy which he chases!


----------



## Hollycatt (2 March 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Oh I wish this would work with my boy! 

He thinks it's all a game and comes back for more if you yell!  Nothing seems to stop him apart from throwing his little teddy which he chases! 

Click to expand...

It was the kind of ranting and yelling that causes the neighbours to call the police and men in white coats..............................  They had never really seen me angry before and it gave them quite a fright. I also used to keep rolled up socks on my pillow to throw at them to distract them but that was too much of a reward and the reprieve only lasted as long as playing with the socks lasted. I also once turned on the cold tap when H was howling in the bath (the bathroom had an excellent echo) - she licked herself dry then howled on top of the wardrobe, bah.

Both of them know now when I really mean it re being quiet/not disturbing me.  They are allowed to meow and howl quietly if that makes sense.  They are 12 now so I had lots of time for them to train me, ahem I mean to train them


----------



## TheShark (4 March 2013)

Oh Benglas. What tinkers they are. 

Chegwin turned his nose up at fresh roast chiicken last night!

And shouting is no use. He looks at you like you're an idiot and continues his harrassment!


----------



## WelshD (5 March 2013)

I just came in here to start a similar thread! I have a Peterbald cat that makes a Collie dog look like a couch potato. I have NEVER seen her sleep for more than a few minutes at a time and she quite happily bounds up the curtains and walks along the curtain pole. We shut her out of the bedroom at night but the carpet outside the door is receding faster than the Polar icecaps!
I don't think I have ever been so sleep deprived

But at the moment she is worse, it's only been this last week, do you think it's the sudden sunshine? 

If she hadn't been so da*n expensive she would have gone on Preloved by now 

Grrr!


----------



## TheShark (5 March 2013)

Woah - remind me not to get a Peterbald!


----------



## WelshD (5 March 2013)

oh she is a nightmare. As I type she has just been told off for sitting in front of the TV screen so is demolishing the corner of the rug. Awful thing.

On the plus side our terrier looks chilled out in comparison


----------



## amy_b (12 March 2013)

Haven't read all of the posts so might be repeating but mine had to be shut in for house move and he turned into a DEMON!!!!!! :O my usual,loving, gentle adfectionate boy overnight turned into the devil!!!! Soon as I threw *cough* 'affectionately placed' him back outside he has transformed back!!! Thank god!!! :O


----------

